# Egg Share Advice needed



## Molly09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, this is my first post. 

I have just applied to egg share at Bourne Hall Clinic and I am a little worried that I might not be excepted, for a few reasons:

I am a little anemic, my GP diagnosed it in Nov and I have been taking the prescribed Iron since then, I am hoping this may have cleared up by now but it will be in my medical history and I have not had another test for it since then.

Second issue is that I had a mild borderline smear result in Dec. I am due to be retested in April. My GP said that is not serious at all and just a very mild case.

Third issue is that my last blood test showed that I am not immune to Rubella. I have the vaccine yesterday but have been getting mixed reports on how long I need to wait before TTC. My GP said 3 months but the nurse who gave me the injection looked it up while I was there and said 1 month.

Our fertility problem seems to be my husbands morphology, he had 2 tests, first showed 9% and the second a couple of months later showed 6%.

Anyway, just wondering if anyone else had any similar problems and how it all turned out. I am really hoping I am excepted on the egg share scheme. Also if anyone had any particular experience with Bourne Hall, it would be great to hear about that.

Many Thanks
Molly09


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Molly. None of what you have put will stop you from doing ES hun. The things they look for are hereditory conditions such as CF. It will take around 3 months from first consultation to ES so you will be covered by then for rubella. 
I do think you should wait until you have been retested with your smear though before going ahead with any treatment. You could get the ball rolling now but just hold off until you get the all clear   

Good luck with your tx hun   

Sally x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Molly

Good luck with the egg sharing hun!

Firstly there is a egg share thread on the top of the page! Your more then welcome!

Also I am not sure about being anemic, you will have to talk to your consultant about that. Your second issue is what I had, in 2006 I was about to start my first cycle of IVF and just before I had boarderline changes on my smear test. I was told not to get pregnant until the issue was taken care off. I had a retest done 6 months later and it was still abnormal (its not unusal to have the smear result to come back fine) I was then refered to a colp clinic, where I had another smear and a loop biopsy done... Where I was told that it was CIN2. After 4 months I had another test telling me it was normal. But I have to stress get it sorted before any IVF's as some drugs you take might make things alot worse. I finally started in late 2007. 

With Rubella you wil be fine as it take a while for all your screening test to come back. Like Sally has said its normally about 3 months from consutantion to starting tx. 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Molly09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the info girls, really appreciate it.

I have sent away the forms, so I guess I will wait and see if I get a consultation.

I had a similar smear result 5 years ago and then the follow up was fine, so fingers crossed. My GP said it was only very minor and nothing to worry about, she said I could have the follow up sooner if I wanted, so maybe I should do that.

Good to hear from people who have been through it and knows the timelines, I'll try and relax about the whole thing now,

Thanks again


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Molly,

  just wanted to share my own experiences with you to help reassure you.

I too was anemic when my bloods were tested at my GP's & I had a recall for my smear. I had the smear just before I started tx the results came just as I was matched which was a recall for borderline results but was for 6 months later. My GP said it would be OK to still go for the TX and my clinic were still happy to go ahead. Aparently sometimes the cells are going through a change and found to be normal on the next test, However I have been advised because I was lucky enough for treatment to work first time to wait untill the baby comes before the retest. 

I was still showing as anemic on the test the clinic performed for me too but was told to just carry on taking the iron suppliments which I am doing.

I don't even think I have had a Rubella vaccine   I think the bloods I had taken with my midwife had this on teh checklist to be checked so I'm unsure on this one. 

Like the others have said, All of your above concerns will not impact on your tx The tests that i needed to be clear on were:

Be aged 21-35

Have a normal FSH level (below 10 IU/l)

Have normal blood screens for HIV, Hepatitis B&C, Syphilis, Haemoglobin, Cystic Fibrosis and chromosome studies

Have no family history of inheritable disorders 

Have a Body Mass Index (BMI) of <30.


Good luck for our cycle.


----------



## Molly09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow Watn1, that is really great news, that has really reassured me. I am all OK on the areas you mentioned below. I am 30 years old, fsh of 6.6, lining is 8ml. LH 3.5. I had a scan to check for follicles and it showed two large follicles. All the blood tests came back fine, apart from the Rubella. No no family history of inheritable disorders that I know of. BMI is fine also.

So fingers crossed xx

Congrats to you on your very good news, you must be so excited, thats a nice happy ending


----------

